# Speedy pro



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

As per title. Condition not critical. Box papers bracelet not important either

thanks all


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

You're not getting any of mine Thomas  but just for clarification, are you specifically talking about the moon watch, or any old speedy pro?


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

The Moonwatch is the Professional model, the others like the reduced day-date or BA models are not labelled Pro. There may be a couple of very rare exceptions to this but I am pretty sure all of yours follow this rule High.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Padders said:


> The Moonwatch is the Professional model, the others like the reduced day-date or BA models are not labelled Pro. There may be a couple of very rare exceptions to this but I am pretty sure all of yours follow this rule High.


 So are the mark 2/3/4 also considered a "moon watch"?


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

hughlle said:


> So are the mark 2/3/4 also considered a "moon watch"?


 Certainly not! I do see your point though, some of the originals were marked up as a Pro (but not the reissues). The ironic thing is that what is considered the one and only Moonwatch ie the 145.0022 in its various forms with 861/1861 was never there. Only the 321 movement made it so the last real Moonwatch was made in 1968. Marketing eh!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Moon watch (or pre moon) wanted please or mk II


----------

